# Daughter on the Provo



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Took Kylee my 11 year old daughter up on the Middle Provo yesterday. She has been learning to fly fish but has yet to catch a fish on her own. That all changed today! I got her in a real nice run during a PMD hatch and she caught a total of 6 fish on her own with no help from Dad other than netting them. She even had the big fish of the day! We had a great time and fished from 9:00am to 6:00 that night and she never complained once about wanting to go home. She had a great time fishing, playing in the water, catching bugs and getting dirty. I took my Nook for her to play with if she got bored but she only played with it for a few minutes while we were eating lunch. I am very proud of my Kylee and hope we have lot's more fishing trips to come.

Mark

Fish On!!!!!



The big fish of the day. The cool part about this fish was how shallow of water it was in and how close it was too her when it took the dry fly. I was more nervous that she was when she reeled it in but she did it like a pro!


Saw a few Green Drakes on the water but not many.



Look Mom! I can net fish AND not spill my soft drink!



This fish was cool. About an hour before she had broke her tippet off on a fish and lost her fly. When she caught this one an hour later with the same pattern we noticed a length of line coming out of its mouth. It was the same fish that had broke her off!!



She fits right in with the rest of the fly fishermen



Even her old man caught a few.



She desperately wanted to catch a Beaver.



Sitting on a rock in the river with a cold drink and a box of chocolate chip cookies watch her Dad fish.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Great day! Nice fish young lady.


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome! Wish my girls would stay fishing that long. Nice job, Dad!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that's awesome. Way to go for both of you.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool stuff right there!


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice pictures and fish! Glad to see your teaching your daughter well


----------



## paraAdams (Apr 1, 2008)

Father of the year!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Neat photos and experience. That is what IT is all about. Bravo!


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Extremely awesome! Congrats on a memorable day!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the best fishing reports ever! Thanks for sharing it!


----------

